# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Полетел жёсткий!!

## DISEPEAR

Сегодня при запуске винды комп показал ошибку жёсткого и не стал его запускать.
Жёсткий диск *WD 500 GB 7200, 16MB cache, SATA-II*
Жётский поделён на два диск C и диск D. Винда установленна на диске С, БИОС видит в нём какую то ошибку.

При запуске Винды после перечисления материнской платы, видеокарты и процессора вылазиет следующая ошибка.
Идёт перечень дисков которые найдены

Жёсткий поделен на два:
*AUTO DETECTION SATA 3...IDE HARD DISK

3rd Master Hard Disk Error
Press F1 to Resume*

нажимаю F1 экран становится тёмносиним с надписью *WAIT....*

Как исправить этй проблему? Или на крайний случай как его форматнуть? Пробывал установить Винду с диска, пишет что не найден жёсткий диск.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Диск умер. В морг. Надо новый покупать.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Ужас! Представляете, обменял его по гарантии на новый такой же только как они сказали более новой модели, гарантия 5 лет уже а не 3 как на вышеуказанном. 
И что вы думаете? Три дня назад сначала слетели драйвера на видеократу, установил по новой. Потом комп начал подтупливать. Я подумал что схватил вируса, хотя стоял NOD32 со всеми жёсткими настройками, Avira free как сканнер по требованию и теперь уже Outpost Firewall Pro 2009 лицензионный в режиме блокировки и с всеми закрытыми опасными портами. За это время он зафиксировал около 10 атак. А комп при этом начал на глазах подтупливатью
Проверил НОДОМ с последними обновлениями - чисто. Проверил Авирой - чисто. Проверил AVZ обнарудила какие то рудкиты,но написала что нейтрализовала, и всё это на лицензионной винде XP Professional SP3 с всеми заплатками и обновами. 
Всё равно тупняки остались. Тогда я сделал следующий ход, скачал Curiet перезагрузился в безопасный режим, отключил восстановление системы и поставил на полное сканирование. И отправился спать. Утром посмотрел всё работало, Curiet написал что ничего не обнаружил и не нашёл. Я его выключил, перезагрузился и.........  после перезагрузки он показывает мне следующее: 
A disc occured error 
дальше уже не помню и всё! И этому диску не было ещё двух недель! 
Пробывал отформатировать и установить на него винду по новой, пишет нет доступа к диску! И к некоторым его разделам. Подключили к другому компу он тоже пишет что нет доступа! 
Я вот не пойму это совпадение что ли какое то? Или я выхватил какой нибудь мощный вирус который уже гробит на уровне железа? Дело в том что после того как мы пытались подключить к компу тот первый вышеописанный диск который я обменял и про который сказали что он восстановлению не подлежит, то после его подключения система сразу завопила WARNING и что то там написала. После чего даже на том компьютере пропала автозагрузка с жёсткого диска, а только через дистрибутив виндовс. 
Что можно сделать в этой ситуации?

----------


## barmaleus

Первое что приходит на ум - убедится что диск подключен правильно, все шнурки подключены добротно и до упора. Второе - возможно что диск действительно бракованый. Самый точный способ - попробовать подключить его на другой компьютер, если и там он не будет работать - сдавать по гарантии и вплотную заняться чисткой кармы. Ну а если на другом заработает - проблема в материнской плате.

----------


## Virtual

*DISEPEAR*, а может лучше поменять БП, и МП проверить на предмет беременных кондеров? жалко ведь винты  :Sad:

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Первое что приходит на ум - убедится что диск подключен правильно, все шнурки подключены добротно и до упора. Второе - возможно что диск действительно бракованый. Самый точный способ - попробовать подключить его на другой компьютер, если и там он не будет работать - сдавать по гарантии и вплотную заняться чисткой кармы. Ну а если на другом заработает - проблема в материнской плате.


   На другом тоже не работает, проверяли уже. Жёсткому то всего лишь 10 дней. Я вот и думаю, в чём может быть проблема то..

----------


## craftix

> На другом тоже не работает, проверяли уже. Жёсткому то всего лишь 10 дней. Я вот и думаю, в чём может быть проблема то..


Это обычный брак.В последнее время что-то то уж часто слышу о новых хардах выходящих из строя. Похоже в погоне за объемом производители стали меньше следить за качеством.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Это обычный брак.В последнее время что-то то уж часто слышу о новых хардах выходящих из строя. Похоже в погоне за объемом производители стали меньше следить за качеством.


  Ему всего лишь 10 дней! И уже того что ли?

----------


## craftix

Так если вы купите фирменную обувь, но она окажется бракованной, то и развалится через пару дней. Тут примерно то же самое.
У вас конечно еще есть время попробовать узнать почему такое происходит, ведь гарантия 5 лет=) Но лучше не морочьте себе голову из-за проблем производителя, идите обменяйте снова. Когда был куплен мой первый компьютер, то у меня так же почти сразу отказал хард от сигейт. Обменяли на самсунг. С тех пор сигейты считаю "не моими" хардами, хотя их и хвалят многие. Вот и вы теперь попросите заменить на хард другой фирмы, может повезет=)

Кстати, Virtual тоже сказал хорошую мысль: если у вас слабый БП или вы разгоном занимались, то вполне вероятно, что винты из-за этого и ломаются. Плохое питание или неправильная частота шины очень быстро их из строя выводят.

----------


## Virtual

дык а я о чем., дохлый БП может гробить по несколько винтов в день, проверенно.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Так если вы купите фирменную обувь, но она окажется бракованной, то и развалится через пару дней. Тут примерно то же самое.
> У вас конечно еще есть время попробовать узнать почему такое происходит, ведь гарантия 5 лет=) Но лучше не морочьте себе голову из-за проблем производителя, идите обменяйте снова. Когда был куплен мой первый компьютер, то у меня так же почти сразу отказал хард от сигейт. Обменяли на самсунг. С тех пор сигейты считаю "не моими" хардами, хотя их и хвалят многие. Вот и вы теперь попросите заменить на хард другой фирмы, может повезет=)
> 
> Кстати, Virtual тоже сказал хорошую мысль: если у вас слабый БП или вы разгоном занимались, то вполне вероятно, что винты из-за этого и ломаются. Плохое питание или неправильная частота шины очень быстро их из строя выводят.


  Разгоном не занимался, а как проверить БП? Или в домашних условиях это невозможно?

----------


## Virtual

*DISEPEAR*, дома?... да эллементарно.
1. вскрыть БП, почистить от пыли, осмотреть на предмет вздутых конденсаторов, то же самое с МП, далее осцилографом проверить все напряжение на МП, под нагрузкой.
2. полная конфигурация того что стоит в компе, и возраст. (какая МП, видео, разные там цд, двд, винты, ... короче всего) и какой БП!. далее подумать... и (или) купить другой БП. (ну и осмотр не помешает в любом случае.)
_
давай конфигурацию железа с возрастом.

ЗЫ + есть ли заземление в розетке питающей комп? + есть ли UPS?

----------


## Pshk

Да винты стали чего-то уж очень часто дохнуть новые  :Sad:  Брали недавно 3 штуки из одной партии...все три примерно одинаково померли в течение месяца, кто раньше кто позже... Правда смарт контрол заранее все-таки ругался что с винтом что-то не так :Shocked:  

А так, если хочется хоть что-то спасти, можно как следует винт остудить...в морозилку сунуть или в сугроб :Cheesy:  (упаковав естественно во что-то). Часто дает драгоценные минуты на слитие информации на другой винт  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

Мои друзья нарвались на партию такого ... хм... 
Как раз WD 500 Gb. Половина оказалась браком, фирма - поставщик "растворилась", ребята попали.
Удивляться нечему. Хорошо, если по гарантии еще меняют. Попросите поменять на другой товар, подходящий по цене.
 ИМХО, стОит покупать HDD с небольшой плотностью записи. Например, 320 Gb на трех пластинах должны (при прочих равных) держаться нормально. 
 Какому бренду доверять - теперь вопрос. ST купили Maxtor и на приобретенных мощностях выпускают барракуды.
 IBM - Hitachi ? С содроганием вспоминаю "дятлов". Фуджики давно не видел. Помню их 20 Gb с саморазрушающимися микросхемами. Разве что Samsung (кажется) научился делать сносные (по нынешним временам) харды. Хотя, раньше с ним тоже проблем хватало. 
 Всякий торговец железом теперь негодуэ. И ждет появления емких, дешевых и быстрых твердотелов.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> *DISEPEAR*, дома?... да эллементарно.
> 1. вскрыть БП, почистить от пыли, осмотреть на предмет вздутых конденсаторов, то же самое с МП, далее осцилографом проверить все напряжение на МП, под нагрузкой.
> 2. полная конфигурация того что стоит в компе, и возраст. (какая МП, видео, разные там цд, двд, винты, ... короче всего) и какой БП!. далее подумать... и (или) купить другой БП. (ну и осмотр не помешает в любом случае.)
> _
> давай конфигурацию железа с возрастом.
> 
> ЗЫ + есть ли заземление в розетке питающей комп? + есть ли UPS?


  Перечисляю:
*Видеоконтроллер: Palit 256mb PCI-E Ge-Force 8600 GT DDR3
Блок питания: Ascot 6AR6/420: MODEL A-420 ( ver.2.01 ) Silent Pro
Материнская плата: ASUSTek P5B
Модуль памяти: DDR-2 1024MB PC-0800 ( 6400 ), Kingmax 2 шт.
Процессор: INTEL Core 2 Duo E4600 2.40GHz ( 0800MHz ), 2MB cache, socket 775 ( BOX )*

Всё это преобретал в декабре 2007 года. По отдельности.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Разгоном не занимался, а как проверить БП? Или в домашних условиях это невозможно?


Для начала сообщите точно производителя БП, его модель и мощность... это все очень важно, так как HDD очень не любят пульсации питающего напряжения.
Еще момент - стоит попробовать заменить шлеф SATA, причем заменив воткнуть его в другой разъем SATA материнской платы

Я нашел этот БП ... это штатный блок корпуса Asus Ascott  ?? Если да, то там к сожеланию не очень хорошие блоки, я сталкивался с выходом из строя такого после примерно года работы (они скачков сетевого в большую сторону напряжения не любят) ... хотя корпуса этой серии очень хорошие и удобные

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Для начала сообщите точно производителя БП, его модель и мощность... это все очень важно, так как HDD очень не любят пульсации питающего напряжения.
> Еще момент - стоит попробовать заменить шлеф SATA, причем заменив воткнуть его в другой разъем SATA материнской платы
> 
> Я нашел этот БП ... это штатный блок корпуса Asus Ascott  ?? Если да, то там к сожеланию не очень хорошие блоки, я сталкивался с выходом из строя такого после примерно года работы (они скачков сетевого в большую сторону напряжения не любят) ... хотя корпуса этой серии очень хорошие и удобные


  Да штатный. Насчёт скачков, то я думаю что наврят ли, так как бесперебойник стоит уже полтора года. 
  Вы думаете что всё таки дело в БП?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Да штатный. Насчёт скачков, то я думаю что наврят ли, так как бесперебойник стоит уже полтора года. 
> Вы думаете что всё таки дело в БП?


Бесперебойник бесперебойнику рознь ... если он с двойным предобразованием - то отлично, если линейно-интерактивный - то тоже неплохо, он может успеть отреагировать на всплеск (особенно если это что-то "честное" типа APC). А всякое безобразие типа Back UPS спасает только от внезапного пропадания электричества и ничего более (у меня лично с таким бесперебойником при броске с 220 до 300 вольт сгорел БП, кстати в корпусе Asus Ascott похожего типа -   с треском и дымом)
По поводу блока питания - выше уже предлагались методы по его проверке, проверка по сути простая - либо осциллографом под нагрузкой (контролируются поочередно разные шины, для начала +5 и +12 вполне достаточно - в идеале осцилограмма должны быть как кардиограмма у трупа - прямая линия на уровне +5 или +12 соответственно с очень небольшими "всплесками"), либо навороченным мультиметром - таким, который умеет показывать не только напряжение, но и отклонения от среднего в плюс и минус. 
Причина проста: из опыта известно, что HDD очень не любят пульсаций напряжения питания. Второе, чего они не любят - это перегрева, но в корпусе Ascott напротив корзинки с HDD должен быть вентилятор 120 мм, который продувает воздух вдоль HDD, создавая ему комформтные условия

----------


## DISEPEAR

Какой бы вы порекомендовали БП учитывая текущую конфигурацию?

----------


## Virtual

мдя аскот... обхаить не могу, у мну подобные трудятся несколько, в том числе и как сервера в режиме 24х7, после знакомства с ними выбираю корпуса только с такой систеой вентиляции  :Smiley:  ибо влегкую и без лишнего шуму продувают 5 винтов.
 одно но после первых двух лет каждые пол года год меняю кулера корпусные.
так что для начала тщательный визуальный осмотр мп, вентиляторов...

зы какой бп? вскрыть родной, тщательно проверить на предмет повреждений...померять напряжения, глянуть что биос про них говорит (норма это не более +-5%) и... или купить новый или оставить это ибо претензий к ним у мну нет  :Sad: .
из серьезных себе купил термалтейк 700ВА кабель-селект.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

*Зайцев Олег*, сколько их видел то они эти аскоты если уж дохнут то с большим пшиком, а так чтоб гадить втихую как _цензура_, не помню. чуть какой перекос он в защиту валится, я таким +еще один, - акб от машины заряжал  :Smiley:  весело было

----------


## craftix

> А всякое безобразие типа Back UPS спасает только от внезапного пропадания электричества и ничего более


Теперь буду знать почему у соседки напротив UPS не спас компьютер от перепада напряжения :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DISEPEAR

Вообщем поменял жёсткий на точно такой же, так как других аналогичных у них не было.
  Вопрос теперь такой, какие диагностические утилиты скачать что бы проверить всё железо, а также какие настройки лучше всего сделать в БИОС учитывая текущую конфигурацию.
 БП разобрали и посмотрели. Всё нормально, его менять не стал.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Скачал и установил программу SMART HDD показывает температуру 36 градусов. Не многовато ли?

----------


## Matias

Это в пределах нормы.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Это в пределах нормы.


 * А какая температура считается недопустимой? Дело в том что сейчас температура повысилась уже на 37 градусов.

----------


## Matias

> * А какая температура считается недопустимой?


От 45 и выше.

----------


## DISEPEAR

Можите просмотреть скрины результата Smart HDD и подсказать что поменять в системе или Биосе для профилактики?

----------


## craftix

> БП разобрали и посмотрели. Всё нормально, его менять не стал.


Так что значит посмотрели? По смотрели по тому методу, что вам говорили или просто продули и посмотрели на него? Я все равно считаю, что это вам или с дисками не повезло или БП менять надо.

----------

